# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Meat Loaf dreams of 'EastEnders' role

## Perdita

From Digital Spy

Rocker Meat Loaf has revealed that he wants to star in EastEnders.

The 60-year-old told Heart that he is angling for a romantic role opposite Dot Branning (June Brown).

He said: "I love EastEnders, I do. I'd love to be on that show but what could I do? I'd tell you what would be good is if I turned up as this guy who dated Dot. I could come in and think she was the most beautiful woman in the world.

"I tell you, if I could pull that off it would be a hell of a performance and I could get any role in any movies I want."

The 'Bat Out of Hell' singer, who has appeared in Fight Club and The Rocky Horror Picture Show, also discussed his desire to scrap with Phil Mitchell.

"Phil Mitchell gets jealous that I'm dating [Dot] because he realises how much he loves her, then we get into this massive brawl over Dot and I kick his a** and I take over the Queen Vic.

"That would be my ideal storyline if I got a part on EastEnders. That would be great wouldn't it?" 

 :Rotfl:   :Lol:  Bring it on, I say.  :Rotfl:

----------

alvinsduckie (18-05-2008)

----------


## LostVoodoo

lol, i love MeatLoaf, he's fab. 

and yeah, he can actually act!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

He could turn out to be Phil's real Dad.  :Lol:

----------

